# Sprawy forum >  Prośba o pomoc - do moderatorów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy forum jest pod czyjąś kontrolą? Czy uda mi się znaleźć administratora/moderatora? Potrzebuję pomocy ze strony obsługi forum, ponieważ formularz kontaktowy nie pozwala na uzyskanie jakiegokolwiek kontaktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało mi się znaleźć informację o administratorze forum, ale nie wiem w jaki sposób mogę uzyskać kontakt z użytkownikiem Tk?

----------


## Bananowa

Poprzez wiadomość prywatną. Myślę, że to logiczne  :Smile:

----------


## jag

> Poprzez wiadomość prywatną. Myślę, że to logiczne


Dziękuję za radę. Miałam  nadzieję,  że  uda mi się uzyskać jakiś kontakt bez zakładania konta. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dexatrim

Z przykrością stwierdzam,że nie warto udzielać się na tym portalu.Pisma do administratora oraz przez kontakt,pozostają bez echa. Właściciel portalu,się nie interesuje,praktycznie brak moderatorów.Szkoda czasu!

----------


## Bananowa

> Z przykrością stwierdzam,że nie warto udzielać się na tym portalu.Pisma do administratora oraz przez kontakt,pozostają bez echa. Właściciel portalu,się nie interesuje,praktycznie brak moderatorów.Szkoda czasu!


Ja jakoś nie miałam z tym problemu, administrator pojawia się co jakiś czas  :Wink:

----------


## Dexatrim

> Ja jakoś nie miałam z tym problemu, administrator pojawia się co jakiś czas


Ja napisałem do administratora 18.sierpnia,więc już trochę czasu przeminęło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zglaszam uzytkownika ze reklamuje swoje forum Dexatrim.

----------


## Bananowa

> Zglaszam uzytkownika ze reklamuje swoje forum Dexatrim.


Ma do tego prawo. Nie tworzy postów zachęcających do odwiedzania forum, nie tworzy spamu.
Jedyna reklama to nazwa forum pod każdym postem- każdy zarejestrowany użytkownik ma dozwolone takie coś.

Zluzuj, bo ciśnienie Ci skoczy zaraz.

----------


## pimpam

No skoczy temu komuś zaraz... :Cool: 
Taka refleksja mnie naszła...
Tak tutaj pisał o braku moderatorów, a jak przeglądałam tamto forum to tam tez tak jest w niektórych działach są wątki, których nie powinno tam być.
W ostatnich swoich postach w różnych wątkach pisał, że obecnie udziela porad na innym forum.
Z reguły, tak siedząc na innych forach, nie powinno tak być.
No ale ja tam się nie znam na tym...
Pozdrawiam wszystkich aktywnie piszących  :Smile:

----------


## Bananowa

> No skoczy temu komuś zaraz...
> Taka refleksja mnie naszła...
> Tak tutaj pisał o braku moderatorów, a jak przeglądałam tamto forum to tam tez tak jest w niektórych działach są wątki, których nie powinno tam być.
> W ostatnich swoich postach w różnych wątkach pisał, że obecnie udziela porad na innym forum.
> Z reguły, tak siedząc na innych forach, nie powinno tak być.
> No ale ja tam się nie znam na tym...
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich aktywnie piszących


To tak jakbym ja reklamowała swój prywatny gabinet, to co? Też by mnie zgłosił?  :Big Grin: 
Ach, jakie szczęście, że nie mam prywatnego gabinetu  :Smile:

----------


## tk

dokładnie, reklamowanie gabinetu to co innego, odpowiedź na problem i zadane pytanie w stylu - odpowiem u siebie na stronie - no sorry Panowie...

dziekuje za zgłoszenie i pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie, reklamowanie gabinetu to co innego, odpowiedź na problem i zadane pytanie w stylu - odpowiem u siebie na stronie - no sorry Panowie...
> 
> dziekuje za zgłoszenie i pozdrawiam
> T.K.


no to niech Pan puczy swoja moderatorke bananowa zeby zluzowała i sie zastosowała do swoich rad chamskich, bo widac ze nic ne robi na forum i pozwala na jego rozwalanie bo takich dextarimow promuje  :Big Grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeglądam sobie różne fora i aż mi szczena opada jak czytam jacy ludzie potrafią byc świniami aby tylko się pokazać jacy są ważni.Pewno chcesz być tu modem,pimpek. Czytając twoje rady to taki jest poziom tego forum.Żadnego fachowca, tylko wydumane odpowiedzi z sufitu.Spuść kapusiu z tonu,bo ci coś pęknie.
Jakim cudem takie forum jest tak wysoko w google?

----------


## Bananowa

> no to niech Pan puczy swoja moderatorke bananowa zeby zluzowała i sie zastosowała do swoich rad chamskich, bo widac ze nic ne robi na forum i pozwala na jego rozwalanie bo takich dextarimow promuje 
> Pozdrawiam


Dziecko drogie, matka Cię kultury w domu nie nauczyła?  :Smile: 
Skończ studia na takim poziomie jak ja, przepracuj tyle ile ja i pokończ takie kursy to wtedy porozmawiamy.

----------


## pimpam

> Przeglądam sobie różne fora i aż mi szczena opada jak czytam jacy ludzie potrafią byc świniami aby tylko się pokazać jacy są ważni.Pewno chcesz być tu modem,pimpek. Czytając twoje rady to taki jest poziom tego forum.Żadnego fachowca, tylko wydumane odpowiedzi z sufitu.Spuść kapusiu z tonu,bo ci coś pęknie.


UUU zawiało grozą...  :Cool: 
Po pierwsze - coś Ci się człowieku pomieszało, przeczytaj sobie 2 posty wyżej nad moim, dokładnie #8 to się dowiesz kto jest kapusiem, choć nie bardzo bo niezarejestrowany :Stick Out Tongue:  Ja odniosłam się do wypowiedzi #8 i 9, nic więcej.
Po drugie, dla Twojej wiadomości - nie chcę być moderatorem.
Po trzecie - wiem na jakiej zasadzie funkcjonują fora i ciekawa jestem gdybym się zarejestrowała na medyczne-forum.pl i pisała w odpowiedziach - obecnie udzielam porad na medyczka.pl to czy by mnie tam akceptowano...
Bez jaj...!!!!nie ma takiej opcji!
Po czwarte - moich rad czytać nie musisz. Omijaj je szerokim łukiem  :Big Grin: 
Po piąte - teraz co mogę zrobić to zaapelować w tym wątku do admina o sprawdzenie adresu IP osoby piszącej powyżej #15, z adresem niezarejestrowanego piszącego w dalszym ciągu o poradach na medyczne-forum.pl. czy to aby nie ten sam.

----------


## Bananowa

> teraz co mogę zrobić to zaapelować w tym wątku do admina o sprawdzenie adresu IP osoby piszącej powyżej #15, z adresem niezarejestrowanego piszącego w dalszym ciągu o poradach na medyczne-forum.pl. czy to aby nie ten sam.


A więc nie tylko mnie to zastanawia  :Big Grin:  Serio, na początku było ok, nikogo nie namawiał ni nic, a teraz to już zdrowo się nie smaczne robi. Tak samo jak ten typ o tym portalu znanywynik.pl 


Patrz pimpam, anonim Ci pojechał jesteś teraz pimpkiem- tak niektórzy kiedyś nazywali psy  :Big Grin: 
Groźby XXI wieku, niewyżytych dzieci z internetu  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pimpam

No ba...
Hulaj dusza, piekła nie ma!  :Big Grin: 
do czasu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mogę odzyskać zapomnianego hasła.Może ktoś mi pomóc?

Po jakim czasie Moderator odpowiada na formularz kontaktowy?

----------

